# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Class color chat

## smusen

Maybe this can be done with some addon, yet to find one that allows it.




> /console set chatclasscoloroverride "0"


Will give the chat class colors when people talk in it.

----------


## maxjividen

Works thank you!

----------


## veritas21

Coolio! Thanks man!

----------


## petrichbg

thanks  :Smile:  work perfect

----------


## melwinder

This is not really an "exploit" if it is built into the game as a console command. Just saying....

Exploit would be somehow creating a macro to create your own console command for like /console gold 5000 or something lol.

----------


## Sychotix

> This is not really an "exploit" if it is built into the game as a console command. Just saying....
> 
> Exploit would be somehow creating a macro to create your own console command for like /console gold 5000 or something lol.


So you're saying that because it is an in-game command it isn't an exploit? What about the exploits that involve using the in-game commands to force an instant disconnect? I would argue that this is an exploit IF it isn't intentional. From the way I see it, this variable was probably left exposed by accident, but that is just a guess.

----------


## tihifniz

> Maybe this can be done with some addon, yet to find one that allows it.
> 
> 
> 
> Will give the chat class colors when people talk in it.


The addon Prat adds class colors to chat when people talk aswell

----------


## Moudi

Thank you so much!

----------


## 1993RNA

> Maybe this can be done with some addon, yet to find one that allows it.
> 
> 
> 
> Will give the chat class colors when people talk in it.





super nice!

guild loved it.

----------


## Teryaki

For some reason Shamans show as Paladin Color Pink in chat. Lol

----------

